# Strengthening hive for winter



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

I caught the girls tossing drones out today - winter is coming! One of our hives is visibly weaker than the other, though both are doing pretty decently. Is there anything you would suggest doing to help build up the weaker hive? We were planning on wrapping them in black landscape fabric and venting the top, which is pretty common around here at least, but not just yet as daytime temps are still pretty nice. This is our first year though and I really, REALLY want them to both live through the winter.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Feed them syrup as long as it is warm. Once cold make a candy board and lay it on the frame tops. I always lay a bit of 1/8 inch hardware cloth down so a big piece of candy doesn't knock the queen out of the cluster.

 Al


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

alleyyooper said:


> Feed them syrup as long as it is warm. Once cold make a candy board and lay it on the frame tops. I always lay a bit of 1/8 inch hardware cloth down so a big piece of candy *doesn't know the queen out of the cluster.
> *
> Al


Al, please explain? 


My first year also.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

he meant so a big piece of candy doesn't knock the queen out of the cluster.
if a chunk of candy falls it sometimes hits the queen and takes her out of the cluster and then she dies ...


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

tom j said:


> he meant so a big piece of candy doesn't knock the queen out of the cluster.
> if a chunk of candy falls it sometimes hits the queen and takes her out of the cluster and then she dies ...


Thanks,


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A common recipe for one candy board is as follows:



Heat 3 cups (0.7 liter) of water to boiling.

 


Slowly add 15 pounds (6.8 kg) of sugar, stirring constantly.

 


Add 1 tablespoon (15 ml) of apple cider vinegar to retard mold growth.

 


Boil until the temperature reaches 234-240Â°F, also known as the soft-ball stage (112-115Â°C). [See note below.]

 


Remove from heat.

 


Stir vigorously until the temperature drops to about 200Â°F (93Â°C) and then pour into the candy board. *Warning: This stuff is hot and very sticky! Be careful*

 

*Note*: 
The soft-ball stage (234-240Â°F) is the standard temperature given in most beekeeping manuals for candy boards. However, sugar candy will migrate at this stage if it gets warm or sits in a moist environment. I prefer the firm-ball stage (244-248Â°F 0r 118-120Â°C) although it will still migrate if it gets too warm. The hard-ball stage works best (250-266Â°F or 121-130Â°C). You may have to experiment to find what you like. Candies made from pure sugar are very sensitive to temperature and humidity.

If you want to add some Honey-B-Healthy or Pro Health, add about two teaspoons after the mixture stops boiling. *Beware: it may splatter*

I pour the candy in a shallow cookie sheet sprayed with a veggie oil to prevent sticking.

Some people use a shallow box with screen and covered with news paper to pour the candy into then put the whole thing on the bees.
For me with 100 plus colonies it is just more wooden wear to store in the off season.

 Al


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

I'll make up some syrup now.  It is warm enough they are flying as long as it doesn't rain, even though I think it's cold. Thin skinned I guess, glad the bees are tougher than I am!


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Wait, what thickness syrup? Still 1:1 like in the spring or should I make it more concentrated?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Feed a 2:1 or even a bit thicker syrup at this time of the year.

Thanks for they candy recipe Alleyooper! Have you tried using newspaper and dry sugar on top of the frames?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes one year I got lazy and laid down a sheet of news paper and dumped dry loose sugar on about 4 pounds. the remaining dry sugar was a mess to clean up when spring came. Went back home and got the shop vac and generator drove the bees out of the box lifted it off then vacuumed the sugar off. 

 Al


----------

